# mlb player gets a hedgehog



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

friend txt me today telling me a red sox player got a hedgehog. thought it was kinda cool
http://www.nesn.com/2012/07/kelly-shopp ... photo.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That is cool


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so neat! I love the name they chose.  I almost named my hedgie Olive instead of Mildred! :lol:


----------

